# my blue eco with white bowtie



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I tried to be orginal here and take a picture with the idaho landscape in the background instead of the traditional driveway or parking lot. Anyways this is a blue topaz eco with a white plasti dip bowtie and clear sidemarker lenses with white led lights. I prefer the white bowtie rather then the standard black. Click on the picture for a larger image.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I actually really like that blue on white! Very nice. I'd actually be tempted to plastidip paint the chrome trim black as well. That would really make that chevy emblem pop out.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Well my near future mods and upgrades include a fog light chrome trim ring simliar to the LT models, angel eye / halo HID headlights, new rims ,lowered suspension, new sound system with bassss and a hot blonde chick.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Well my near future mods and upgrades include a fog light chrome trim ring simliar to the LT models, angel eye / halo HID headlights, new rims ,lowered suspension, new sound system with bassss and a hot blonde chick.


I can definitely help you with that sound system bit. Car and home audio is my specialty, and I don't just mean "I install your store bought speakers in your house." I mean, I design and build home theater speakers from scratch. 

Let me know when you're ready.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I can definitely help you with that sound system bit. Car and home audio is my specialty, and I don't just mean "I install your store bought speakers in your house." I mean, I design and build home theater speakers from scratch.
> 
> Let me know when you're ready.



Yeah I saw your audio post the other night. I will let you know what I decide to do when the time is right.


----------



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Where did you get the clear marker lights? I serch for hours and found nothing.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

garrettb1 said:


> Where did you get the clear marker lights? I serch for hours and found nothing.


I'm curious where you got them too. Also, what lights did you use?


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I like to see something different. The white certainly stands out on the Blue Topaz. Not sure if I really like it or not, but it doesn't matter if I like it. I do like your background though.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

garrettb1 said:


> Where did you get the clear marker lights? I serch for hours and found nothing.


Allright so the clear lenses are from a vendor on this forum by the name of Klearz.com. The lights I used which are a white led are from Putco and they are just a standard 194 socket.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

nice color combo, white on blue.  

anyways, for some odd reason, those white bow ties of yours reminds me of milk chocolates! LoL ***runs off to the fridge***


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Allright so the clear lenses are from a vendor on this forum by the name of Klearz.com. The lights I used which are a white led are from Putco and they are just a standard 194 socket.



I was just checkin them out.. $110 for a set is a bit steep right now. From what I have read, you need the housings to. Did you buyem with or without the housing?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I wonder how it would looked with black instead of chrome ... Good choice on the white bowties!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> I was just checkin them out.. $110 for a set is a bit steep right now. From what I have read, you need the housings to. Did you buyem with or without the housing?


yeah the lenses are expensive but to me they are worth it. the lenses add a simple touch of personal style your not going see very often from other cars on the road considering they come amber the manufacturers. yes you are going to want to purchase the housing with your lense from klearz unless you feel like trying to seperate the housing from the oem lenses. I mean if you can save yourself 50$ it might be worth a shot just make sure if you do try to seperate the stock housing that you do it before you purchase the lenses from klearz incase you break them.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I wonder how it would looked with black instead of chrome ... Good choice on the white bowties!


Thank you, yeah I just took the car on my route today with the white bowtie the plasti dip doesnt have a smooth surface and likes to make it difficult to clean. all the bugs really show up on that white compared with a black bowtie which they are probably invisible. for the most part im satisfied with the look of the car for now


----------

